

Register Domain Names Using Amazon Route 53 - BIackSwan
http://docs.aws.amazon.com/Route53/latest/DeveloperGuide/registrar.html

======
jamies888888
They should start reselling SSL certificates now too. Then provide a one-click
button in Route 53 to buy a domain with optional SSL and set up the DNS all at
once. Even better if you could start a LAMP EC2 instance with the domain/SSL
configured and the DNS pointed to it at the same time too.

~~~
mmcclellan
Go on. It should terminate SSL at an ELB instance and spin up two EC2
instances for HA.

------
davidmat
Earlier discussion ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8116233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8116233)

------
minhajuddin
Thanks for posting this, As an owner of a simple CMS
([http://getsimplesite.com](http://getsimplesite.com)). I wanted to offer my
customers the ability to buy domain names, and this makes it much simple.
However, the pricing is a bit higher, the most registered domains for my
customers '.com' ($12) '.in' ($15) are much higher than something that godaddy
offers. I'd love to see them offer competitive prices.

~~~
jimwalsh
Anywhere other than GoDaddy would be my suggestion. There are plenty of people
that will suggest registrars that they like. My personal favorite is name.com,
great support!

